# What?



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, I'm watching the AMA's, and my right front tweeter starts making this static sound. I'm out thinking I need to replace it. (Not a big deal) It wasn't consistent so I thought maybe, just maybe it was on the network side(ABC). I changed channels and it seemed fine. "Lightbulb"! I turned on the system in my bedroom and sure enough, the right front channel has this crazy treble distortion. Anyone know why this could be, and how they wouldn't notice in the booth? It's like maybe the treble is way too high on the right side or something. It's really bad. Anyone else hear it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I get something similar on CBS from time to time on football Sunday's. It's usually on the dialogue. Only time I've experienced it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Although I've never heard a static type of sound, I do get bizarre soundtrack abnormalities on some stations. For example, the Weather Channel uses an obnoxious level of bass. If I don't turn down my AVR's subwoofer trim 4 or 5db it's simply unwatchable.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't trust television stations for good audio. I have had my receiver showing DD 5.1 yet I was getting voices from both left and right channels and then it would go to a commercial and when it returned to the show it was working correctly. I have also had what sounds like a ground loop hum and when I change the channel it is gone. That is why I never adjust my sound to a movie or show on tv. I always use a BD disc.


----------

